# 2 oil stocks ready to drill in early december : HENC & TGC



## hamilcar54 (Oct 30, 2015)

2 low cost (traditional non-shale) oil plays with enormous potential - drilling starts in early december ! Expect a runup into the drilling date and a big pop when they hit oil.


Terra Nova Energy (TGC ticker on Canadian Venture):

Focused on exploring for and developing low cost, high margin oil in Australia's Cooper Basin.

Short info sheet:

- cost per barrel is 23-28$
- Brent oil now sells for around 50$ a barrel
- the company receives an extra 10%-15% premium above the Brent market price
- to be proven reserves in the upcoming drilling campaign of around 92.7 million barrels of oil
- company owns 20% of the oil properties
- drilling starts in december
- only 6% of the total acreage has been shot with 3d seismic, that leaves still 93% unexplored. Can you imagine what the other 93% might hold if 6% of their acreage already shows a possible 92.7 million barrels !!!

This results in a possible share price of around 6$ when the reserves are proven after the drilling campaign ends (The stock now trades around 0,08$)! Remember, this is only for their explored 6% acreage, the potential upside here is still much higher !

Management did a PP and they themselves raised money for the company earlier this year so they also have a lot of skin in the game !

The company trades on the Canadian Venture exchange but also on the OTC (TNVMF). I would advise to buy on the Venture since volume there is always much higher then on the OTC, the OTC is very thinly traded so it's difficult to get in/out.


Company Share Structure:

87.5 Million Shares
7.4 Million Options
1.9 Million Warrants
= 96.8 Million fully diluted


Drilling news:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/terra-nova-engages-senex-energy-120000332.html


Holloman Energy (HENC ticker on OTC):

Partner to Terra Nova Energy on it's oil properties, HENC owns around 49% of the properties. Of course the same items in the info sheet as stated above also apply here, the only difference is that HENC owns a bigger cut of the acreage. Management is from Holloman Corporation in Houston and are also the largest shareholders (60 % - Holloman Value Holdings), they also provide all financing and have a lot riding on this.


Company Share Structure:

112.6 million shares fully diluted

This results in a possible share price of around 12$ when the reserves are proven after the drilling campaign ends (The stock now trades around 0,25$) ! Remember, this is only for their explored 6% acreage, the potential upside here is still much higher !

Drilling news:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/baikal-1-drilling-program-underway-130145803.html


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Sounds great........you can put me down for 100 shares at 8 cents each.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ LOL! 100 only? That's not enough even to buy a good can of java beans. If you want to win BIG, you gotta play BIG. :biggrin:


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

*listening to technotronics*


----------



## JWC (Nov 6, 2014)

Thoughts on HENC at 0.085 per share?


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Penny stocks are the easiest way to lose money. However, I do have some land for sale in Florida if you're interested...


----------



## JWC (Nov 6, 2014)

With two dry exploration wells I would probably be better off betting on black or red...


----------

